# Need advice on internet shopping / vitamins from USA



## nle2004 (Mar 28, 2013)

Hello everyone!

Need an advice on internet shopping in the USA shop, selling vitamins. The price there is much cheaper than in in the UK one, even taking into acc IVA.
But what is the procedure of IVA & duties pmnt here? The delivery can be done either by DHL or UPS.
Would really appreciate any help!
Thanks
Natasha


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Try this site Import duty & taxes when importing into Portugal - DutyCalculator Help Center
but as there's no IVA, Import Duty with UK could balance up, beware deliveries from Jersey, IOM are subject to duty


----------



## nle2004 (Mar 28, 2013)

Thanks for the link!
As for the difference, it seems some vitamins are so expensive in UK, that even with IVA & duties, it makes sense to order them there.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

We use Vitamin World Vitamins, Supplements and Minerals from Vitamin World and have no problems. Our purchases often amount to USD 150 and we have never been charged any import duty on top.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

As you can see both countries have same EU directives in place, maybe Spanish Customs aren't quite as vigilant as Portuguese are, IVA is the issue on >22€ but <150€ & duty & IVA on >150€ 

Minimum thresholds (Portugal)
When importing goods into Portugal, duty is not charged if the total value of the goods (excluding shipping charges and insurance) does not exceed €150. Neither duty nor VAT is payable if the total value of the goods (excluding shipping charges and insurance) does not exceed €22. 

Minimum thresholds (Spain)
When importing goods into Spain, duty is not charged if the total value of the goods (excluding shipping charges and insurance) does not exceed €150. Neither duty nor VAT is payable if the total value of the goods (excluding shipping charges and insurance) does not exceed €22.


----------



## nle2004 (Mar 28, 2013)

Thanks, that's very interesting


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

I have always used Quality Glucosamine, Omega 3, Cod Liver Oil and Vitamins - Simply Supplements they are UK based and always deliver without any problems.


----------

